# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  نرم افزارهای مرتبط با وب سرویس

## ESG_Esfahan

سلام دوستان
از دوستان خواهش می کنم نرم افزارهایی که برای کار با وب سرویس در دات نت و جاوا سراغ دارند را اینجا معرفی کنند.
من دنبال یادگیری و کار با Microsoft Biztalk Server هستم حتما ولی هنوز اطاعات خاصی پیدا نکردم.
اینکه بدونیم چه نرم افزارهایی وجود داره و چه قابلیتهایی دارند خیلی میتونه مفید باشید

----------


## ESG_Esfahan

اینجا هیچ کسی با وب سرویس و سرویس گرایی آشنایی نداره و با نرم افزار هاش کار نکرده . :ناراحت:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> سلام دوستان
> از دوستان خواهش می کنم نرم افزارهایی که برای کار با وب سرویس در دات نت و جاوا سراغ دارند را اینجا معرفی کنند.
> من دنبال یادگیری و کار با Microsoft Biztalk Server هستم حتما ولی هنوز اطاعات خاصی پیدا نکردم.
> اینکه بدونیم چه نرم افزارهایی وجود داره و چه قابلیتهایی دارند خیلی میتونه مفید باشید





> اینجا هیچ کسی با وب سرویس و سرویس گرایی آشنایی نداره و با نرم افزار هاش کار نکرده .


 سلام
دوست عزيز، هيچ كدوم از مواردي كه شما گفتيد به يه نرم افزار خاص محدود نميشه. اينكه اطلاعاتي پيدا نكرديد بيشتر بر مي گرده به ديد شما تا وجود اطلاعات :

*در مورد وب سرويس ها* : براي كار با وب سرويس بايد بدونيد كه اصولاً اين تكنولو‍ژي چيه و به اصول ابتدايي اون آگاه باشيد، يعني حداقل بدونيد كه SOAP، WSDL، UDDI و جديداً هم معماري *REST* كه به* RESTful* هم معروفه، چه معني اي دارند و اين چيزي نيست كه بشه تو يكي دو تا پست در موردش توضيح داد. بعد از اطلاع از ساختار و كليات شما يه پلت فرم (فقط براي سمت سرويس دهنده) انتخاب كرده و به اون سمت ميرين و شروع به كار با وب سرويس مي كنيد و چون اين پست رو تو بخش دات نت زديد، پس پلت فرم دات نت رو انتخاب كرده و با انتخاب يه solution جديد خواهيد ديد كه واسه وب سرويس سولوشن آماده و صدها مثال آماده از MSDN داره. اگه نمي خواهيد زياد بريد سراغ پروتكل ها، حداقل اش اينه كه بدونيد وب سرويس ها با چه زبوني با كلاينت هاشون و همديگه صحبت مي كنن؛ يعني *Web  Services Description Language :*


*در مورد* *®**Microsoft BizTalk:* اين يه محصول مايكروسافت هست كه بر اساس معماري سرويس گرا (_SOA_) يا Service-oriented architecture ‌بنا نهاده شده كه بطور خلاصه وظيفه مجتمع نمودن نرم افزارهاي پراكنده با پلت فرم ها و زبانهاي مختلف رو داره و هدايت كننده اونها به سمت يه سيستم يكپارچه هست، البته بايد توجه كنيد كه با مفهوم ERP اشتباه گرفته نشه، چون كلاً دو مقوله جدا از هم هستند. اين چيزي نيست كه ما از وب سرويس ها انتظار داريم، يعني گستردگي و مفهوم اين "معماري" خيلي بيشتر از هدفي هست كه "تكنولوژي" وب سرويس ها براي اون بوجود آمدند. ميشه اينطوري گفت كه وب سرويس قصدش ايجاد يه سرويس هست كه هر كلاينتي بدون محدوديت سكو و پلت فرم و زبان و ... بتونه ازش سرويس بگيره ولي معماري سرويس گرا قصد داره همه سيستمهاي تحت پوشش خودش رو مديريت كنه و اين يه مدل براي يكپارچه كردن سيستم هاست و خيلي گسترده تر از يه مفهوم يا تكنولوژي هست. براي اينكه معماري سرويس گرا رو بيشتر بشناسيد و مزاياي اون رو بدونيد علاوه بر مراجع فراوان تو اينترنت (كه من نميدونم شما چرا مي گيد چيزي پيدا نكردم! چون بحث روزه)، ميتونيد به اينجا هم به عنوان يه مقاله مفيد فارسي در اين زمينه مراجعه كنيد.

يه شما از مدل سرويس گرا بصورت عمومي :



و اين ديد مايكروسافتي به SOA و جايگاه ®BizTalk در معماري مبتني بر سرويس مايكرسافت:




اين دو مقوله رو تو ذهن تون از هم تفكيك كنيد. كار كردن با BizTalk مثل كار با Word نيست، بايد سازمان هدف و زير سيستم هاي پياده سازي شده و همچنين سرويس هاي مورد انتظارتون  رو مشخص كنيد. 
براي آشكارتر شدن قضيه (و اينكه به علت گسترگي مبحث نميشه همه چي رو اينجا باز كرد) فرض كنيد شما مي خواهيد يه CD رو پخش كنيد، چه با يه سي دي پلير جيبي پخشش كنيد و چه با يه سيستم استريوي توپ! مضمون چيزي كه مي شنويد يكي هست، فقط تو كيفيت تفاوت مي كنه. در مقايسه با اين سيستم، تو برنامه نويسي شيءگرا CD-Player همه سي دي ها با خود سي دي عرضه ميشن! درسته اين چيز خوبي نيست ولي اتفاقي هست كه افتاده و حجم عظيمي از نرم افزارها به اين صورت توسعه داده شدن. كاري كه بطور خلاصه اين قبيل سيستم ها انجام ميدن اينه كه كلاينت فقط درخواستش رو مطرح مي كنه و سرويس از طريق چرخه SOA به اون تحويل داده ميشه. به قول معروف : خيلي از ما ها اونقدر باهوش هستيم كه به اين نكته پي ببريم : "اونقدر باهوش نيستيم كه در تمام زمينه ها متخصص باشيم"؛ پس از اين طريق سعي مي كنيم در هر زمينه از متخصص اش بخواهيم سرويس موردنظرمون رو برامون فراهم كنه ...

----------


## ESG_Esfahan

با تشکر بسیار از Saeed_m_Farid عزیز
پس از جستجو های بسیار یک مقاله در اینترنت پیدا کردم که مسیر اصلی کار و اکثر نر م افزار ها را معرفی کرده.
به دوستان علاقه مند به سرویس گرایی توصیه می کنم حتما این مقاله را مطالعه کنند

----------

